# Webseitendarstellung Opera Firefox



## Operaiter (22. November 2010)

Hallöchen alle zusammen,

ich habe gerade eben eine kleine Webseite angefangen zu programmieren, die auf Indexhibit aufgesetzt wird. Mit Indexhibit habe ich bisher noch nie gearbeitet.

Ich habe jetzt angefangen ein kleines  Layout aufzusetzen. Ein paar Divs und ein img...

das ganze per CSS ein bisschen durch die Gegend geschoben und einen Background reingesetzt.

In Firefox schaut das ganze wie gewünscht aus.

Ich hab mal schnell zwei Screenshots gemacht.






Die URL der Seite ist: http://85.25.64.92/chrono/faengler-andre/indexhibit/

Dachte mir zuerst dass der Fehler durch den fehlenden Doctype kommt. Doch auch das konnte mir nicht helfen. Habe jetzt mal verzweifelt ein paar Doctypen durchprobiert. Doch nun gehen mir die Ideen aus 

Wäre sehr über Hilfe dankbar sonst springe ich noch ausm Fenster 

Vielen Dank!
mfg OP!


----------



## CPoly (22. November 2010)

Bei mir sieht beides gleich aus. Hast du vielleicht bei Opera noch was im Cache?

Edit: Vielleicht stört sich deine Opera Version wie auch der Validator an dem HTML im JavaScript.
Mach aus

```
<script type="text/javascript">
DER CODE
</script>
```
mal

```
<script type="text/javascript">
/* <![CDATA[ */
DER CODE
/* ]]> */
</script>
```


----------



## Operaiter (22. November 2010)

CPoly hat gesagt.:


> Bei mir sieht beides gleich aus. Hast du vielleicht bei Opera noch was im Cache?


 

Also EIGENTLICH habe ich den Cache von Opera (und Firefox) immer gelöscht! Habe ihn sogar mehrfach gelöscht!

Doch gerade eben kurz nachdem ich den Post geschrieben habe waren die Änderungen bei mir plötzlich auch verfügbar! Ich weiß echt nicht was da los war...

Bei Firefox habe ich den Cache deaktiviert. (WebDeveloper) Geht das bei Opera auch? :]

Danke für die mühe mit den Screens!!

LG OP :]

EDIT:

Was bewirkt die Anderung des JavaScript Codes?  Ich hab von JavaScript keine Ahnung. Ich editiere nur die Template-Datei von Indexhibit. Habe als mir einfach die Freiheit genommen zwischen den body-Tags rumzucoden, und den Rest stehen zu lassen


----------



## CPoly (22. November 2010)

Operaiter hat gesagt.:


> Was bewirkt die Anderung des JavaScript Codes?  Ich hab von JavaScript keine Ahnung. Ich editiere nur die Template-Datei von Indexhibit. Habe als mir einfach die Freiheit genommen zwischen den body-Tags rumzucoden, und den Rest stehen zu lassen



Innerhalb des JavaScript kommen Zeichen vor, welche in HTML eine besondere Bedeutung haben (<, >, &). In dem Fall folgendes

```
$('#backgrounded-text').html('<span style="background: white; line-height: 24px;">' + title + caption + '</span>');
```

aber innerhalb des script-Tags hat eine span-Tag nichts verloren. Der XML Parser kann ja nicht ahnen, dass das eigentlich ein JavaScript-String-Literal ist. Die Änderung bewirkt, dass der Parser den Teil einfach als "Text" (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CDATA) interpretiert und sich nicht mehr daran stört.
Besonders der IE Parser kommt durch solche Sachen mal durcheinander. Aber im Opera hab ich auch schon komische Sachen erlebt.
Du kannst es aber auch so lassen wie es ist.


----------

